# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  د/ مجدى يعقوب وبائع المناديل

## اسراء الماحى

من داخل أحد المؤتمرات.. بدأ حديثه أنا الدكتور يعقوب استاذ دكتور امراض القلب والاوعيه الدمويه من اربعين سنه بالظبط زى النهارده كان عندى مؤتمر مهم جدا فى انجلترا .. اشتغلت كتير واستنيت كتير اليوم ده وكنت مستعد ومجهز جدااا ليه ...ليله سفرى لانجلترا مكنتش عارف انام من كتر التوتر والفرح لكن ضغطت على نفسى علشان لازم اصحى بدرى لانى عندى طياره الصبح بدرى .. يوم السفر الصبح للاسف صحيت متاخر على المعاد اللى المفروض اقوم فيه اتصدمت واتوترت جدا وبدات اجهز نفسى بسرعه كبيره علشان لازم لازم الحق معاد الطياره ..معرفش لبست هدومى ازاى واخدت شنطى ونزلت جرى ادور على تاكسى ياخدنى المطار لكن للاسف مفيش .. اضطريت اخد عربيتى وقولت هبقى اكلم حد من اصحابى ياخدها من المطار .. ركبت عربيتى وبدات اطير مش اسوق بمنتهى التوتر والعصبيه .. وانا مش قادر افكر فى احتمال ان ممكن الطياره تفوتنى رفعت عينى للسما وقولتله يارب انت عارف تعبى علشان يوم زى ده وانتظارى ليه وانا عارف انك امين وانى مش ههون عليك تكسر بخاطري .. لكن للاسف فجاه لقيت الطريق واقف قدامى مبيتحركش لان فى حادثه كبيره اوى حصلت على اول الطريق اللى انا فيه .. فكرت انزل من العربيه واجرى لكن لقيت ان اللى بفكر فيه مش هينفعني بحاجه ابدا .. رفعت عينى للسما وانا غضبان ومستاء وقولتله ليه كده يارب  ليه .. كنت فاكر مش ههون عليك .. فضلنا كلنا مستنين فى عربيتنا والطريق واقف مبيتحركش .. من كتر مازهقت طلعت من العربيه ووقفت جنبها وفجاه شوفت المشهد ده .. عماره من العمرات اللى كانت حوالينا فيها واحد بيوضب شقته جايب شكاير اسمنت كتير اوى ومكنش لاقى حد يطلعهاله... فراح اتفق مع شاب حوالى 16 سنه كان بيبيع مناديل على الرصيف انه يطلع له الشكاير دى وهو يظبطه يعنى .. الشاب فرح ووافق وفضل يطلع فى الشكاير لحد ماطلع عينه وخلصهم .. جه الشاب بقى مستنى اجرته راح الراجل مطلع عشرين جنيه وادهالوا .. الولد شاف المبلغ اتجنن .. وعلى صوته وقاله ايه ده يااستاذ اعمل بيهم ايه دول انا عاوز 100 جنيه .. الراجل ضحك بسخريه وقاله 100 جنيه ايه يابنى انت اتجننت هو انا بقبض كام 100 جنيه .. المهم بعد ماشدوا قصاد بعض وزعقوا الراجل قالوا هى 20 جنيه تاخدها ولا تمشي .. الولد بص للراجل بمنتهى الاسي والغل .. وقاله عارف انا مش بلوم عليك انا بلوم على اللى خلقنى ونسانى ورمانى فى الشارع .. اللى ظلمنى ربنا مش انت وانا مش مسامحه .. طبعا انا استغربت اوى من الكلام حاشا اننا نقول كده على ربنا الله ليس بظالم لكن فكرت شويه مع نفسى وقولت .. ايه اللى وصل الشاب ده لكده .. ظلم ربنا .. حاشا حاشا .. انا كمان زعلان ومضايق وواخد على خاطرى من ربنا لكن دايما عندى ثقه ان فى سبب وحكمه للى بيحصل واكيد لخيرى .. وقعدت افكر ايه اللى وصل الشاب ده لكده .. اللى خلي الشاب ده يوصل للمرحله دى هو الظلم اللى اتعرضله وهولسه ايمانه مش قوى لسه ماختبرش ربنا الخبره اللى تخليه رغم كل شى يمسك فيه .. علشان كده الكتاب قال عليهم الصغار .. وبما انى كده كده واقف قولت اروح اشوف الشاب ده .. طبعا مكانش طايق كلمه ولا سلام منى وطلب انى اسيبه فى حاله ... لكن الصراحه مقدرتش امشى واسيبه خصوصا بعد مالقيته بيبكى جامد وبيحاول يدارى دموعه منى ..  قعدت جنبه على الارض وبعد محاولات نصفها فشل بدأ يكلمنى عن حياته .. ابوه اللى انفصل عن امه ورماهم ومشى وامه اللى اتجوزت وجوزها مش عاوزه .. ولما عرف انى دكتور ابتسم وقالى انه فى اولى ثانوى وانه بيبيع مناديل علشان يصرف على دراسته لان حلمه انه يكون دكتور .. اخدته فى حضنى وقولتله ربنا بيحبك امسك فيه لانك معاه تقدر تحقق حلمك اللى ظلمك ناس متعرفش ربنا حقيقى .. ربنا جابك الدنيا اداك حياه وحررك امسك فيه علشان تحقق احلامك .. كان بيسمعنى بس ماعتقدتش انه اقتنع اوى بكلامى .. بعد3 ساعات الطريق اتفتح اخدت عربيتى وطرت على المطار فى رجاء اخير منى تكون الطياره اتاخرت لاى سبب لكن للاسف اول ماوصلت عرفت انها طلعت فى معادها .. ركبت عربيتى وانا بفكر فى كل الى حصل واكيد مش صدفه .. كل شى ليه ترتيب ..ياترى ربنا كان عاوز يقولى ايه بالى حصل .. فجاه خطرت على بالى فكره هي انى ارجع تانى للشاب .. اه نسيت اقولكم اسمه وائل .. اخدت عربيتى ورجعت ادور على وائل مكان ما شفته الصبح ولقيته كان هناك بيبع المناديل .. روحتله وعرضت عليه انه يشتغل عندى فى العياده وانا هتكفل بمصاريفه واساعده فى الدراسه لحد مايحقق حلمه .. الولد طار من الفرحه وقبل فورا وفعلا اخدته معايا وبدانا الرحله .. كان شاطر وبيتعلم بسرعه ومتفوق جدا .. استمر بالحال ده لحد ماحقق اول جزء من احلامه وجاب مجموع كبير فى الثانويه ودخل كليه الطب مش قادر اقولكم النظره اللى كانت فى عينه اول ماعرف انه اتقبل فى كليه الطب .. ولاول مره اشوف وائل واقف بيصلى وسمعته وهو بيقول لربنا : انا متشكر جدا يارب على حلمى اللى ماضاعش ... متشكر انك حفظتلى حلمى وساعدتى احققه .. زمان كنت فاكر انك ظلمتنى ونستى .. لكن الحقيقه انا اللى ظلمتك يارب وجيت عليك .. انت معملتش معايا غير كل خير انت اللى بعتلى عمو يعقوب فى الوقت اللى كل الناس ظلمتنى واتخلت عنى .. اوعدك يارب انى اساعد المحتاجين وافرحك زى مابعتلى واحد من عبادك سندنى وفرحنى .. انا كنت طاير باللى بسمعه منه لو اقولكم الارض ماكانتش سايعانى من الفرحه .. دلوقتى وبعد مرور 20 سنه انا مسافر تانى بكره مؤتمر كبير فى انجلترا بس المره دى مش لوحدى المره دى معايا الدكتور وائل الحاصل على دكتوراه فى امراض القلب واللى من اشطر الدكاتره فى مجاله ..


عاوز اقولكم كلمتين طلعت بيهم من اللى قولته قبل مااروح انام بدرى علشان متاخرش على الطياره المره دى كمان .. اوعى تكون سبب عثره لانسان فى ربنا او تكون سبب ضيقه وصرخه انسان لربنا لان الايه واضحه جدا .. خليك حضن للمتالم مش الوجع اللى منه بيصرخ ويتألم .. مهما يحصل استنى ربنا واصبرله واعرف انه كله للخير وزى ماقالوا زمان .. لو كان فى خير ماكانش اخدته الطير الجدير بالذكر ان الطياره اللى كنت هركبها وقتها وقعت ومنجيش منها حد ..  يعنى لو كنت لحقتها مكنتش هخسر المؤتمر بس لا كنت هخسر حياتي .. انا بشكر ربنا على كل حاجه اختارلهالى وانا مسلِّم حياتى ليه ..


سلم لربنا حياتك وانت تكسبها .. طول ما ربنا الاول ف حياتك هتكون الاول ف حياتك ❤💙

----------

